# When do they calm down ?



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You TRAIN them to Settle! We worked on training from Day 1 and our pup quickly learned down and settle. Of course it is normal for a pup to be active and needs lots of exercise but they can use down time also.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My first Golden Lucky calmed down some by 5 but was active. Calmed down meaning he did not need to walk miles a day to be happy. He Played fetch with tennis ball for 2 hours on over an acre of land the day before he passed. 

Buddy, new rescue, 2.5 yrs old, will walk for over 5 miles daily, learns tricks quickly and as doggie ADHD, and run for 2 hrs each day. Inside he does not sleep except at night but mouths at toys and rolls on them indoors. I work nights so he is active all day. He has to find his job. Lucky would retrieve til he dropped if told to get it.

I hear they start to calm down at 2.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our goldens have always been calm by age one for sure. Unless you have a hyper - bred golden , goldens can be mellow when they get plenty of exercise.

Is anyone else reading this thread?


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I feel like my 8 month old is already calming down. We do exercise her quite a bit and give her attention. When we are home during the day she gets playtime throughout the day, three walks, playtime either outside or downstairs..and in between she will usually lay down and relax. Sometimes it may be boredom but we can't supply her with constant attention so she has learned to lay down and relax at those times.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

You have to remember that Goldens are an active breed. They're not lapdogs who will be content to sit there and look cute. They need a good amount of exercise (both physical and mental.) If they don't get it, you're likely to have a tazmanian devil on your hands.

That said, the 4 to about 7-month period was the worst for both of our Goldens. 
With proper exercise and training, Riley became a pretty mellow boy by about 7 months. Our Cooper... well... Cooper never really calmed down. Even with exercise and training, he was a wild man right up until we lost him at 11 years of age.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I embrace and love the craziness of puppyhood - it only comes once in a dogs life and you will treasure these memories.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I kind of see it as two different things. First, is the training to get your dog to know how not to be a pest and try to act out for attention. For example, teaching the dog to go to a mat and lay down during dinner.

The second is the natural "mellowing" that everyone expects from goldens. The two things are related, but you have to work on the first even if the second is months or years away. 

For me, Cookie discovered her off switch right around 1 year old. When the kids have friends over though, that's when the calm training has to kick in.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My husband always says that dogs seem to have a switch that goes off at the age of 2, and they calm down then. Max was always so mellow that I really couldn't tell any difference, but I've seen it with other dogs, something about that number!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Wait....they calm down?!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Mine are 6 & 7 months of age.. They have their moments of tearing up the house, but when I tell them to settle down they do.. I do own a correction collar it beeps, vibrates and zaps.. I do not use the zap.. I only use the collar, if they aren't listening to voice commands.. They don't even need to wear them anymore.. I'll have it just sitting on the table and if they need a stronger correction, I just have to turn on my hand controller and they settle down.. They know Beep means ok guys settle down...


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

nixietink said:


> Wait....they calm down?!


LOL! You took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes they calm down when they learn the human is the leader and they are...well they are dogs who must obey the human. But just like kids, they do not earn how to behave unless you teach them. Some people laugh and revel in their energy...most do not. Goldens can be taught there is a time an place for everything. That being said, their human must take time to play and exercise them. Ignore them and they are likely to remain a handful deciding when they want to play. And dogs are very bad decision makers from a human perspective.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

*2...maybe*

Our first Golden was pretty high energy when she was a pup but we noticed a big improvement at 2. Ozzy is pretty laid back and always has been. He has his moments and needs regular exercise but he's not hyper. We asked for the mellow pup in the litter though and it looks like we got it.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola is 14 months- I think they pick up the energy in their surroundings.... My husband and I have an organized lifestyle that is for the most part pretty mellow. Lola loves to play ball- clean up the yard and is game for doing anything at anytime- she still has a lot of energy- but- she knows when it is bedtime- or if we are on the computer or watching tv.... and she rests or plays by herself at those times. Occationally she will put her head in my lap at the computer and gaze up into my eyes and wap her tail on the nearest fixture to get my attention- she wants to DO SOMETHING ELSE. I think her favorite time is dinnertime in the kitchen when we are fixing supper- she is VERY attentive to what we are doing and lets me know that she wants a carrot stick which she gets every nite.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 28, 2011)

Buddy has calmed down a lot now (he is 11+ months old), but then he was never too wild be begin with. He still has moments when he will grab hold of his rope toy and spin non-stop for about 5 mins or so and he loves long walks. He never did want to eat much, not even as a puppy.

However, you need to train your boy to settle down when you want him to. Train him to follow Down and stay and reward with a Kong filled with peanut butter, mashed banana etc. That would keep him occupied for a good while. Good Luck.


----------

